# Torna Emigratis con Pio e Amedeo su Canale 5



## fabri47 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ritorna *Emigratis*, lo show andato in onda su Italia 1 la cui chiusura era stata annunciata qualche anno fa nonostante i grandi ascolti, dove *Pio e Amedeo* si fingevano due povere persone ignoranti che supplicavano i vip a pagar loro qualsiasi cosa.

Dopo il successo di Felicissima Sera circa un anno fa, che ha consacrato sull'ammiraglia Mediaset i due comici pugliesi, i vertici Mediaset hanno deciso di far tornare Emigratis, stavolta promosso *su Canale 5*. Il programma andrà in onda in *prima serata*, il *giovedì*, a partire *da aprile/maggio di quest'anno*.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ritorna *Emigratis*, lo show andato in onda su Italia 1 la cui chiusura era stata annunciata qualche anno fa nonostante i grandi ascolti, dove *Pio e Amedeo* si fingevano due povere persone ignoranti che supplicavano i vip a pagar loro qualsiasi cosa.
> 
> Dopo il successo di Felicissima Sera circa un anno fa, che ha consacrato sull'ammiraglia Mediaset i due comici pugliesi, i vertici Mediaset hanno deciso di far tornare Emigratis, stavolta promosso *su Canale 5*. Il programma andrà in onda in *prima serata*, il *giovedì*, a partire *da aprile/maggio di quest'anno*.


Giusto così, sicuramente il loro programma migliore. Con il varietà non c'entrano nulla.


----------



## Andris (14 Febbraio 2022)

un continuo ripetere dei programmi vecchi di anni fa sperando di ripeterne i fasti
penso che chiunque possa far meglio degli autori e dirigenti Mediaset, zero creatività e innovazione

ridicoli pure loro che negavano fino a ieri di rifare mai il programma, perchè sono diversi e sono maturati...
sembrava sentire le lagnanze di Bonolis quando voleva fare altro, non solo il fesso ad Avanti un altro, poi al bonifico sul conto improvvisamente muto e pronto ai nastri di partenza ogni stagione


----------



## fabri47 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> un continuo ripetere dei programmi vecchi di anni fa sperando di ripeterne i fasti
> penso che chiunque possa far meglio degli autori e dirigenti Mediaset, zero creatività e innovazione


Posso quotare su Zelig o Scherzi a Parte, ma forse questa è l'unica eccezione che potrà andare bene, visto che Pio e Amedeo vanno ancora forte ed il programma chiuse per loro volere, nonostante i grandi ascolti. 

Il problema è il giorno di collocazione. Per non dare fastidio ai programmi di Carlo Conti, amico di Maria De Filippi, che lo scorso anno perse di brutto contro Felicissima Sera, lo sprecano al giovedì contro Don Matteo dove sarà assai depotenziato.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ritorna *Emigratis*, lo show andato in onda su Italia 1 la cui chiusura era stata annunciata qualche anno fa nonostante i grandi ascolti, dove *Pio e Amedeo* si fingevano due povere persone ignoranti che supplicavano i vip a pagar loro qualsiasi cosa.
> 
> Dopo il successo di Felicissima Sera circa un anno fa, che ha consacrato sull'ammiraglia Mediaset i due comici pugliesi, i vertici Mediaset hanno deciso di far tornare Emigratis, stavolta promosso *su Canale 5*. Il programma andrà in onda in *prima serata*, il *giovedì*, a partire *da aprile/maggio di quest'anno*.


.


----------

